# Parrot Laid Eggs without Mate



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

My Parrot just laid eggs (thought she was male for the last 4 years) and there is no way any of her tankmates will fertilize the eggs. Will this cause a lot of stress while she defends the eggs and they eventually decay/ get eaten? I'm concerned she could get ick or some other stress related sickness after? Is this no big deal or is there something I should do afterwards?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It shouldn't be a big deal and she shouldn't get stressed. Usually the other fish will eat them up quickly though so I'm surprised they haven't already.

Just monitor that she is still eating normally, you could always remove the eggs if you notice she's spending too much time defending the area. If you see the eggs start to fungus or decay, remove them using a siphon hose.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Update- A male peacock(Ruby Red) has been allowed in the area with the eggs. He is defending the eggs with the female. I don't figure they are biologically capable of having offspring but it is an interesting turn of events.


----------

